# Help with my Kenyan Sand Boa enclosure



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

Hiya-

I am new here and a total beginner with snakes- nobody around me shares my enthusiasm so I have nobody to ask! I’m really hoping to get some insight into whether my setup for my young Kenyan sand boa will be okay. 

I have a Monkfield 2 foot viv- top opening with glass lid. I wanted top opening so little dude could have nice deep substrate. 

I’m planning to add a few inches of aspen.

Heating is currently a mat underneath the glass bottom of the viv, covering half of the floor space, attached to a mat stat which I am hoping to maintain at around 32c. Cool side, aiming for 26c roughly. I have a thermometer with a probe to test this.
I want to add a basking spot for him but am struggling to work out the best way to do this at the moment. Recently bought a ceramic heat emitter with a fitting and cage but it’s way too big for the enclosure and I’m struggling to find something small that will work in an enclosure that is smaller. Any suggestions very welcome! I have a pulse thermostat to attach a heat bulb to. Both also have 24 hr timers and will be off for 12 hours overnight.

I have an Arcadia shadedweller uv light with reflector and guard which covers half of the viv at the warm end. I know this is debated whether it’s needed but I’ve read a bunch and it seems it would improve his quality of life.

2 hides- one at each end- both the small exoterra ones.

I have a hygrometer and plan to keep humidity low.

I also have some fake plants and a tunnel for decor, and a small shallow water dish.

how does this setup sound? I know some things aren’t “needed” for a KSB to survive but I want the little guy to be super happy. Im struggling to find consistent info so am making my best guesses from reading but any info on any of this (especially if anything sounds wrong or dangerous!) would be so so helpful and appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

If you are looking to use a CHE enclosure wise the best option would be a medium Vivexotic just buy a ceramic lamp holder with bracket and a guard and you'll be good to go, I find heat mats just don't do a good enough job when it comes to glass enclosures the Vivexotics are cheap and easy to put together just a screwdriver and some animal safe sealent needed.


----------



## Saladmander (12 mo ago)

How tall is the enclosure?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have a rethink on the viv. Those Monkfield ones are only about 6 inches high. A heat mat will not work very well either. These snakes have evolved to burrow down to escape heat, not to find it.
They don't need heat overnight.
You'd be better off with a normal 2 foot viv with sliding doors, and a basking lamp controlled by a dimming stat.


----------



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

Hi again, thanks for all the input so far. It’s 30cm high. Unfortunately not in a position to change the viv at the moment but I am rethinking the heat based on comments… I have a basking bulb (nano to maximise space, with guard) and dimming thermostat now. I think that if I angle it a bit (mount it in one corner and aim it towards the other, within hot side) I will be able to create some distance between the basking spot and the bulb… I was planning to have a play with the mat and the bulb in combination to see how the temps go. Want to make sure I am keeping a gradient- hoping that it won’t get too warm as both heat sources are on thermostats!


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Definitely swap to a different viv.


----------

